# تحضير اهم الكواشف الكيميائية



## العبقرينو (13 أكتوبر 2007)

تحضير اهم الكواشف 
? ماء الجير : يشبع الماء بهيدروكسيد الكالسيوم ثم يرشح ويحفظ في زجاجات محكمة الغطاء
? ماء البروم ضع( 11 مل) من البروم مع لتر من الماء المقطر
? محلول اليود : يذاب( 20 جم) من يوديد البوتاسيوم في( 30 مل) ماء مقطر ثم يضاف( 7و12 )من اليود النقي ويكمل بالماء المقطر الى لتر مع التحريك
? محلول اليود الكحولي :
1) يذاب (6جم) يود في (500 مل ) كحول ايثيلي تركيزة 95%
2) يذاب (30 جم ) كلوريد الزئبقيك في (500مل) كحول ايثيلي تركيزة 95% 
3) يضاف 1 الى 2 ويخلط جيدا ويوضع في عبوة محكمة الاغلاق
? محلول فهلنج أ : يذاب 6و34جم من كبريتات النحاس في 500 مل ماء مقطر 
? محلول فهلنج ب : يذاب 173 جم من ملح روشيل "طرطرات صوديوم بوتاسيوم" مع 52 جم هيدروكسيد صوديوم في 500 مل ماء مقطر
ملاحظة / في غياب ملح روشيل فإن محلول الطرطرات يستبدل بالاتي :_ 121 جم من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم و 39.1 جم حمض طرطريك مذاب في 400مل ماء مقطر ثم يستكمل المحلول الى 500مل
? محلول النشاء : يخلط 2جم من النشاء مع قليل من الماء البارد ونحركة حتى نحصل على عجينة رخوة , نضيف 150 مل ماء مغلي ونستمر في الغليان لمدة (5_10) يترك المحلول ليبرد ثم نفصل المحلول الرائق
? دليل الفينولفثالين phph : يضاف 2 جم من الفينولفثالين الى 600مل كحول ايثيلى ويكمل بالماء المقطر الى لتر
? دليل الميثيل البرتقالي : يذاب 1 جم من الميثيل البرتقالي في قليل من الكحول الايثيلي ثم يكمل الى لتر بالكحول المخفف بالماء المقطر ( بنسبة 1:1)
? دليل الميثيل الاحمر : يذاب 1جم من الميثيل الاحمر في لتر من الماء الساخن أو يذاب 1جم منه في 600 كحول ايثيلي ويكمل الى لتر بالماء المقطر
? البوراكس : اضف( 5 جم) من تترا بورات الصوديوم"البوراكس" الى لتر من الماء المقطر
? كربونات الصوديوم : يذاب ( 106 جم ) منه في لتر ماء مقطر
? بيكربونات الصوديوم : يذاب ( 286 جم ) منه في لتر ماء مقطر 
? محلول نسلر : 
1) يذاب 50 جم من يوديد البوتاسيوم في 50 مل ماء مقطر
2) يضاف بالتدريج محلول مشبع من كلوريد الزئبقيك ( 60 جم/ لتر ماء مقطر)مع الاستمرار في التقليب حتى بتكون راسب واضح 
3) يضاف 400مل فقط من محلول هيدروكسيد كالسيوم المحضر باضا فة( 248 جم) من هبدروكسيد الكالسيوم الى 500مل ماء مقطر 
4) يكمل المحلول الى لتر بالماء المقطر ويوضع في زجاجة قاتمة اللون ويترك لمدة يوم قبل الاستخدام
? الفا نافثول: يضاف ( 20 جم ) من الفا نافثول الى لتر من الكحول الايثيلي 90%
? بيتا نافثول : يضاف( 10 جم) بيتا نافثول الى لتر من محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديوم 20%
? كاشف دينجز 1 : يضاف (20 مل) من حمض الكبريتيك بحرص الى (100 مل )ماء ثم يذاب فيه(5 جم )من أكسيد الزئبقيك الاحمر 
? كاشف دينجز 2 : يذاب ( 20 جم) من برمنجنات البوتاسيوم في لتر ماء مقطر
? كاشف ثنائي ميثيل جليكوزيم : يضاف ( 12جم) منه الى لتر كحول ايثيلي 95% 
? كاشف ثنائي فينيل امين : يضاف 1 جم من داي فينيل امين الى 100 مل حمض كبريتيك مركز 
? كاشف بارا فويد : يذاب 33 جم من خلات النحاس في 500مل من حمض الخليك 1%
? كاشف بندكت :
1) يذاب 10 جم من سترات الصوديوم مع( 8 جم) كربونات صوديوم في 50 مل ماء مقطر ساخن
2) يذاب ( 1 جم) من كبريتات النحاس في( 10 مل) ماء مقطر 
3) يضاق ب الى أ بالتدريج مع التحريك واذا لم يكن المحلول رائقا يرشح
? كاشف برمنجنات البوتاسيوم: يذاب 9.6 منه في لتر من الماء المقطر ويرشح
? يوديد البوتاسيوم : يذاب (166جم ) منه في لتر ماء مقطر
? كاشف الريزور سينول : يذاب 8 جم منه في 400 جم من حمض الكبريتيك المخفف 10%
? كاشف السلوانوف : يضاف (100 مل) من حمض الهيدروكلوريك المخفف 10% الى ) 900مل ) ماء مقطر ثم يضاف( 0.5 جم) من الريزور سينول
? نترات الفضة : يذاب( 107 جم) من نترات الفضة في لتر ماء مقطر
? نترات الفضة النشادرية : يذاب 50 جم من نترات الفضة في 500 مل ماء مقطر ثم يضاف هيروكسيد الامونبوم المركز نقطة نقطة حتى يصبح المحلول رائقا
? نيترو بروسيد الصوديوم : يذاب 107 جم منه في لتر من الماء المقطر
? حديدي سيانيد البوتاسيوم : يضاف( 52جم) منه الى ( 500 مل ) ماء مقطر
? حديدو سيانيد البوتاسيوم : يضاف (550 جم ) منه الى (500 مل ) ماء مقطر
? كربونات الامونيوم : يذاب ( 80 جم ) منه في ( 150 مل ) من هيدروكسيد الامونيوم المركز ثم يضاف ( 860 مل ) ماء مقطر ويحكم اغلاق العبوة
? كبريتات الامونيوم : يذاب ( 132 جم ) منه في لتر ماء مقطر 
? اكسالات الامونيوم : يذاب ( 35 جم ) منه في لتر ماء مقطر

? ثيو سيانات الامونيوم : يذاب ( 76 جم ) منه في لتر ماء مقطر 
? موليبيدات الامونيوم :
1) يضاف 40 مل من هيدروكسيد الامونيوم الى 60 مل ماءمقطر
2) يضاف (45 جم )من موليبيدات الامونيوم 
3) يضاف ( 250مل ) من حمض النيتريك المركز 
4) يضاف ( 500 مل ) ماء مع الاستمرار في التقليب 
5) يكمل المحلول الى لتر بالماء المقطر 
6) يترك لمدة يوم ثم يستخدم المحلول الرائق 
? كلوريد الباريوم : يذاب ( 132 جم ) منه في لتر ماء مقطر
? كلوريد الحديديك : يذاب ( 135 جم ) منه في [لتر ماء مقطر يحوي 30 مل حمض الهيدروكلوريك]
? كوبلتي نتريت الصوديوم : يذاب ( 17 جم ) منه في ( 250 مل ) من الماء المقطر ثم يضاف ( 15 مل ) من حمض الخليك الثلجي ثم يرج
المحلول ويخفف بالماء الى ( 250 مل ) ويترك ساعة ثم يرشح ـ ثابت لعدة اسابيع ـ
? خلات الصوديوم : يذاب ( 408 جم ) منه في لتر ماء مقطر
? خلات الرصاص : يذاب ( 95 جم ) منه في لتر ماء مقطر 
? كلوريد الزئبقيك : يذاب ( 27 جم ) منه في لتر من الماء المقطر 
? المغنيسيا " أكسيد الماغنيسيوم " :
أ / اذب ( 50 جم ) من كبريتات او كلوريد الماغنيسيوم في قليل من الماء 
ب / اذب ( 70 جم )من كلوريد الامونيوم في قليل من الماء
ج / اضف أ و ب الى (300 مل ) من هيدروكسيد الامونيوم 
د / اكمل الى لتر بالماء المقطر ويترك عدة ساعات ويستخدم 
? كبريتات المغنيسيوم : يذاب ( 623 جم ) منه في لتر ماء مقطر 
? كرومات البوتاسيوم : يذاب ( 196 جم ) منه في لتر ماء مقطر 
? ثاني كرومات البوتاسيوم : يذاب ( 49 جم ) منه في لتر ماء مقطر
? كلوريد الكالسيوم : يذاب ( 55 جم ) منه في لتر ماء مقطر
? كبريتات الكالسيوم : يذاب ( 3 جم ) منه في لتر ماء مقطر ويترك ساعة ويرشح


----------



## محمد العدوى (6 مارس 2008)

*مطلوب معلومات عن حمض الهيدروكلوريك المخففh.c.l*

يعنى بالبلدى ماء النار او ما يعرف ب فلاش او منظف الارضيات السيراميك والقيشانى


----------



## فردوس الاسلام (26 يونيو 2008)

ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وأسعد ألله أيامكم اعضاء هذا ألمنتدى المتميز 
أحسنت وجزالك الله خيرا ... وأن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

